# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Best slicer for Qidi Tech (Replicator Dual Clone)?

## Obelix

I am using currently the Makerbot (3.10.0.1364) software as slicer.
On most of my prints there is a problem with the lower 5-6 mm, primarily if there the part has rounded corners.
I print mostly in ABS at 230C extruder and 110C platform temperature with a medium (0.2mm) resolution.
Anything above this problem-zone comes out OK and has the correct dimensions.
Any suggestions are welcome.

----------


## wirlybird

For free you can try Flashprint.  Select the Creator pro as the printer.  I have used it a bit to test and seemed to go ok.
Ultimately for ease of use Simplify 3D is probably your best bet but it'll cost you!

I have also worked with Slic3r and got pretty good results so far but it has been a pain to set up, especially if it is new to you.

----------


## Obelix

Thank you, whirlybird. I will try Flashprint.

----------

